
Hiring Juniors - Adam89
http://ryanbigg.com/2016/04/hiring-juniors/
======
grayfox
That image from Julia Claven is excellent.

~~~
clavien
Why thank you @grayfox! Here are all the Diagrammatic Musings
[http://juliaclavien.tumblr.com/](http://juliaclavien.tumblr.com/)

